# Do I really need to get this, or do I have a case of MDS??



## Bytor (Feb 3, 2021)

Sometimes, I hate being on Thermoworks email chain.  It's emails like this one that gets me to thinking that this would be neat to have.  Now, do I really need it?  Probably not, as I already have an MK4 and an older Thermapen, plus I already have an IR gun from years ago.  I haven't tested it against a known temp in a while and I always keep it in the garage which is inconvenient to get....
Anyone else fall for this one yet??  I'm kind of teetering back and forth, if you can't already tell


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 3, 2021)

Well thats pretty neat.  But like you said....Do you really need it? And 139 dollars will buy a lot of meat.
Jim


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 3, 2021)

He who dies with the most toys, wins!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 3, 2021)

Looks like you should buy us both one.....


----------



## sandyut (Feb 3, 2021)

I'll take one too while you are at it.   bahaha

When mine dies (if ever) that looks like a real good replacement!


----------



## kruizer (Feb 3, 2021)

If you are buying, I'll take one.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 3, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> He who dies with the most toys, wins!


The difference between men and boys is the price of their toys.....


----------



## Bytor (Feb 3, 2021)

Wow, talk about support☺

I guess my rationale is that I would give my oldest son my original Thermapen and get this one.  Still deciding......


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 4, 2021)

I like it!
 My old thermapen is on it's way out and I would like an infrared but I'm not ready to part with 140 bucks yet.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 4, 2021)

I have no doubt that this is a great gizmo. But 150.00?


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 4, 2021)

Bytor said:


> Wow, talk about support☺
> 
> I guess my rationale is that I would give my oldest son my original Thermapen and get this one.  Still deciding......


Then the question that you need to ask yourself is "Has my son EARNED the right to have and to hold 'THE PEN'?" 
I can only imagine all of the history, the great cooks, the tastes of the wonderful flavors that your current Thermapen has produced so far in its history in your hands, but only you can make that decision.....


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 4, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I have no doubt that this is a great gizmo. But 150.00?


LOL now that I think about it, I paid close to $100 for my pen, so $140 ain't bad for a combo unit....How's that for justification.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 4, 2021)

So 
B
 Bytor
 have you decided to buy us all one? That way we can give a totally unbiased review on whether your money was well spent or not.   
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 4, 2021)

I would like to get on board with you buying us all one.  We can use it and let you know if it's good enough for you to get one for yourself.  Heck, since you're being so nice to get us all one, go ahead and get one for yourself too.  LOL.  It looks like a great product, but a little costly.  The main question, will it make a huge difference in your life?


----------



## krj (Feb 4, 2021)

I've looked at that exact thermapen. I don't really need it right now, but I did make the decision if a flat top cooker comes into my collection that I would invest in one of them.


----------

